# 01314 fault code



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

I have this  









As I only have the lite version I was wondering if anyone could depict the rest of the data this fault came up with? 
I found this which helps a bit but need a bit more! http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/01314
A quick google search same up with someone who has the abs/esp light flash and subsequently stay on under hard acceleration. I also have this but it will not re-appear if I shut the engine off and turn it back on again until I accelerate hard again....please help!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Well reading the link it's saying you have a bad remap/fault or bad wiring.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Hopefully someone who has experience or knowledge of this fault (I don't) will post some specific help.

In the meantime, check the big ABS plug (J104) is secure and clean, ie remove it (it has a slide up collar then pulls off) and have a look for any corrosion at the contacts.

Hopefully just a loose connection/wire. I've read lot's about the earlier (Mk20) ABS controllers 'losing' their memory but not read anything about the Mk60s doing it.


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

jamman said:


> Well reading the link it's saying you have a bad remap/fault or bad wiring.


Not quite, mine says 'Check DTC Memory' so its the latter part where it just says to check for codes, which is what I did to find it :S

I'm more looking for what a 'ESP FRONT MK60 0101' is? and what the code 0019469 actually translates to....


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Skeee said:


> Hopefully someone who has experience or knowledge of this fault (I don't) will post some specific help.
> 
> In the meantime, check the big ABS plug (J104) is secure and clean, ie remove it (it has a slide up collar then pulls off) and have a look for any corrosion at the contacts.
> 
> Hopefully just a loose connection/wire. I've read lot's about the earlier (Mk20) ABS controllers 'losing' their memory but not read anything about the Mk60s doing it.


Thanks Skee, sorry about being a novice but where is the J104 plug, is it this one?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

It is.

The soft coding 19469 determines how your ABS (the newer Teves MK60) works.
As yours is obviously Front Wheel Drive you need to compare the Soft Coding Value with another FWD.
Mine is AWD so different.
However as you have the inital 'Factory' Workshop code of 01236 I suspect it hasn't been changed.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

mstew said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Well reading the link it's saying you have a bad remap/fault or bad wiring.
> ...


Yep dooooh my mistake


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Have you looked at:-
Select Control Module,
3 ABS

to see if you have any other faults?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

jamman said:


> Not quite, mine says 'Check DTC Memory' so its the latter part where it just says to check for codes, which is what I did to find it :S
> I'm more looking for what a 'ESP FRONT MK60 0101' is? and what the code 0019469 actually translates to....


Yep dooooh my mistake 


Forget this!
Just get me a bottle of Zubrowka! :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

No worries but it will be empty, one of my favourites now I'm a vodka connoisseur :lol:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Skeee said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Not quite, mine says 'Check DTC Memory' so its the latter part where it just says to check for codes, which is what I did to find it :S
> ...


Edit:- A FULL BOTTLE!!! Please!


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Just stay off this stuff!









_Except for cleaning your throttle maybe!_


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Haha someone needs an early night I think Skee :lol:

Ok so tomorrow I will check the pins, what if they're all ok though? Whats my next port of call?......

Also just found that by scanning control module 08 or 17 (can't remember) it told me my temp sensor is kaput :x stupid car.


----------

